# Parvo & Distempter Yearly Vacinations?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this the one, we can do the Titers on?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, it's actually two different vaccines. Evidence is very good that the vaccine is good for a MINIMUM of 3 years, most people who are titering find that it lasts much longer. (somewhere between 7 years and life-long immunity) My vet is recommending not to even titering until 3 years after the last known parvo and distemper vaccines. Then you can do them yearly if you want.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for answering so quickly. Jack is due to go to the Vet tomorrow. He is the smaller of the my Havs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The last time I took Dexter in for vaccines, and I asked for a Titer. Still, lots of talk about just doing the vaccines instead of the titers. They need to do more research on this stuff instead of giving all these vaccines on top of each other, year after year!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> The last time I took Dexter in for vaccines, and I asked for a Titer. Still, lots of talk about just doing the vaccines instead of the titers. They need to do more research on this stuff instead of giving all these vaccines on top of each other, year after year!


This research has actually been done, and it is well known that the current vaccines protect for a minimum of 3 years. Some vets are just resistant to change, because of the loss of income, or the feeling that people won't bring their dogs in for a check-up if they don't think they need annual shots.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I had this discussion with Leo's vet yesterday when he got his final puppy Parvo/Distemper vaccination. She said that Leo would need another vaccine at one year and then every three years after. I asked about Titers and she seemed pleased. She said some of her clients had been checking Titers for a decade now without having to revaccinate.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pucks104 said:


> I had this discussion with Leo's vet yesterday when he got his final puppy Parvo/Distemper vaccination. She said that Leo would need another vaccine at one year and then every three years after. I asked about Titers and she seemed pleased. She said some of her clients had been checking Titers for a decade now without having to revaccinate.


right on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> I had this discussion with Leo's vet yesterday when he got his final puppy Parvo/Distemper vaccination. She said that Leo would need another vaccine at one year and then every three years after. I asked about Titers and she seemed pleased. She said some of her clients had been checking Titers for a decade now without having to revaccinate.


You've got a great vet!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been doing titers on both Paige & Roman since 2007. That was the last time either one of them had a Parvovirus or Distemper vaccine. Paige's antibodies are just now getting border line. I am going to have to give her a distemper vaccine in September then the Parvovirus in November. If I did not have to board them I would not have to give her any vaccines. These will be the last she gets, hope,the same for rabies. She is 11 & the last rabies she got is good for 3 years.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I agee, Pat , keep in mind a low titer doesn't mean they're not protected.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

For the ones we've kept ourselves, since 2004, one single puppy shot is still titering strong this year. We've not had a single one need another shot after the first one.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I know Dave but the kennel I board them at while in FL wants the base to be 1.5 or greater. I am going to do titers again in Sept so maybe I will not have to give vaccines. The good thing is I do have supplements to help if Paige has to get the shots.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Our vet has been very good about no argument when I request titering. In fact, she was the one who advised it on Finn last year when he was having allergy issues as she said dogs with allergies were more prone to a reaction. He had his baby series, titer at 1 year and again this year - don't have results back yet as they were just drawn. Augie has been titered for two years on Parvo/Distemper too and his were good. Augie did get his 3 year Rabies this year. I gave him Benadryl before his vacc. and our vet uses the Thimerasol free vacc. He didn't appear to have any reaction. It is law here to have Rabies vacc. and I just don't want to risk the consequences if he should nip someone, although he has never done that. I had heard rumor that they were going to extend the frequency of Rabies vacc. from 3 years to 5 years, but haven't heard anything more about that.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> I know Dave but the kennel I board them at while in FL wants the base to be 1.5 or greater. I am going to do titers again in Sept so maybe I will not have to give vaccines. The good thing is I do have supplements to help if Paige has to get the shots.


yeah what can you do. These kennels really don't have a clue . Dr. Schultz says that once a dog has been titered and shows a strong reading ,that it's not necessary to test again . http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/titer-testing/


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I took the sisters in to a new vet for us and he hadn't been out of vet school for very long. He said a dog who hasn't had any shots at all are pretty much safe by age three. So that made me think that mine are safe with just the puppy shots and I did finally give them the year shot at age two.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm so excited that everyone is so educated on this forum about vaccines. I don't have a thing to add except AMEN!

Maybe I do have one thing......it's about memory cells. Our immune systems were designed to make antibodies using memory cells. That means if your dog ever titers antibodies then they have memory cells to make more for the rest of their life. A titer measures how many antibodies are alive in the body at that moment, but it's the memory cells that will run to the rescue and make lots and lots of antibodies as needed when exposed to a virus. It's actually not healthy and can trigger autoimmune disease if you keep high volumes of antibodies in the system for long periods of time. So, remember it's not the current level of antibodies that protects your dog. It's the memory cells that make the antibodies that protect your dog. Memory cells never die. In a healthy dog, they will only renew. And as far as I know the only way to know if memory cells were ever made, is if a titer showed antibodies. But one time is all you need to know. 

I know kennels and groomers can still be in the dark about this. But I'd write to Dr. Dodds and get her to weigh in on the memory cell aspect and maybe show that to your boarder.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Karen Collins said:


> I'm so excited that everyone is so educated on this forum about vaccines. I don't have a thing to add except AMEN!
> 
> Maybe I do have one thing......it's about memory cells. Our immune systems were designed to make antibodies using memory cells. That means if your dog ever titers antibodies then they have memory cells to make more for the rest of their life. A titer measures how many antibodies are alive in the body at that moment, but it's the memory cells that will run to the rescue and make lots and lots of antibodies as needed when exposed to a virus. It's actually not healthy and can trigger autoimmune disease if you keep high volumes of antibodies in the system for long periods of time. So, remember it's not the current level of antibodies that protects your dog. It's the memory cells that make the antibodies that protect your dog. Memory cells never die. In a healthy dog, they will only renew. And as far as I know the only way to know if memory cells were ever made, is if a titer showed antibodies. But one time is all you need to know.
> 
> I know kennels and groomers can still be in the dark about this. But I'd write to Dr. Dodds and get her to weigh in on the memory cell aspect and maybe show that to your boarder.


well said Karen , yes Dr. Schultz article talks about memory cells. Thanks for that.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmmm.....will have to ask our vet about all this when she calls with the results of Finn's titers this week. So, since their titers have shown antibodies to Parvo and Distemper, there is no reason for further titers? And even if the titers show a low value, they don't need further vaccinations because the memory cells will kick in? I need to find an in-home dog sitter for vacations when we can't take the dogs, so we aren't needlessly exposing the boys to this stuff. Our vet told us that Bordatella vaccine is worthless, but it was required by the boarding facility and also our trainer. 

I don't feel our vet is one of those that does tests or procedures just to increase her income. I had Augie in to vet Feb. or March for his urinary checkup and had his Parvo/Distemper titers drawn. I didn't get him back in until last week for his Rabies. She checked him over, emptied anal glands, answered umpteen questions, and the only charge was for the Rabies vacc. In our town, you need a dog license (and current Rabies vacc to get that license), and recently a guy was going door to door to check on whether dogs were licensed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda it's allways a personal choice, all we can go by is the professionals that know something. I tend to go with Drs. Schultz and Dodds as they have vast experience in studying this.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just got back from the Vet. Jack had titers done (Send out Lab). I asked the Vet if a lot of people do titers and his response was "Some," "but, they are expensive, so they just bring in their dog." The Vet also recommended I send out the Heart Worm test because it would be cheaper. This was also Jack's Annual Physical Examination day also. Jack also had Fecal Ova/Parasites done on his stool. Yahoooooooo!!! A young Vet who cares! And, he did not give me a hard time on doing the titers. Total bill: 
$170.68 in North Carolina.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Just got back from the Vet. Jack had titers done (Send out Lab). I asked the Vet if a lot of people do titers and his response was "Some," "but, they are expensive, so they just bring in their dog." The Vet also recommended I send out the Heart Worm test because it would be cheaper. This was also Jack's Annual Physical Examination day also. Jack also had Fecal Ova/Parasites done on his stool. Yahoooooooo!!! A young Vet who cares! And, he did not give me a hard time on doing the titers. Total bill:
> $170.68 in North Carolina.


good for you guys. I bet some of the new younger vets are at least up on the latest sentiment.


----------

